# Alpha V.....Not Good?????



## swanny (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello, I recieved an Alpha V last week, as I was told it was the best of the best when it came to speed cubes. I don't know why but it just doesn't turn very well. It is not lubed, although I have probably done over 50 solves on it. My brother purchassed a F-II and I really like it as it turns much better.

can anyone help??????

p.s I got it off Cube4You

thanks


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 17, 2010)

swanny said:


> Hello, I recieved an Alpha V last week, as I was told it was the best of the best when it came to speed cubes. I don't know why but it just doesn't turn very well. *It is not lubed*, although I have probably done over 50 solves on it. My brother purchassed a F-II and I really like it as it turns much better.
> 
> can anyone help??????
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## swanny (Nov 17, 2010)

Should I lube it??


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, it reacts very well to lube.


----------



## swanny (Nov 17, 2010)

unfortunatly the only lube I have is WD-40.....


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 17, 2010)

Go to a Melbourne meet up. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6572-Speedcubing-in-Melbourne&highlight=melbourne
Buy some better lubricant such as CRC 808 which you can get from Kmart or bunnings. Or get some liquid lubricant such as maru or lubix.
Tension and mod it with haiyan mod.

Woo Hoo, another Victorian Cuber. Unfortunately you are from Melbourne like most other cubers i know of.


----------



## swanny (Nov 17, 2010)

where about in the country???

p.s I have read about the melbourne meet ups but Ill need to get my times down first...........(40 second pb)......

btw I never knew you could buy crc in Aus... I know Felix Zemdegs uses it so it must be good.....
thanks


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 17, 2010)

swanny said:


> where about in the country???
> 
> p.s I have read about the melbourne meet ups _*but Ill need to get my times down first...........(40 second pb)......*_


 
Don't worry about your times too much. If you want to get faster I recommend Badmephisto's videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto

I live in Kyabram, near Shepparton.


----------



## swanny (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess the meet ups will help

btw how do i go, like do i have to reply on the thread???


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2010)

Just post in the speedcubing in melbourne thread, "I'm coming to the meetup, can someone bring some crc/silicone spray, because I don't have any.
We have people sup 40 come to meetups. Not every meetup, but your speed isn't what counts.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 17, 2010)

when I was averaging around your time I just looked at badmephisto videos and practice and my times went down fast


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 17, 2010)

swanny said:


> unfortunatly the only lube I have is WD-40.....


 
Do *not* use WD-40 on the Alpha-V.

By the way, I also have one. I lubed it up, and it was great. Even unlubed, it's still a good cube, IMO.
I then did the Haiyan Memory Mod, and it handles like a beast.

Maybe you should tell us what about it is bad. Some people just prefer the smooth feel of the FII over the crisp feel of the AV.
There isn't a "best" cube, because it all depends on personal preference.

There are 3 main cubes out that people usually say should be bought, and each one has a feel that suits different people. 
You just seem to like the smooth FII feel.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 17, 2010)

My AV was my main cube for months. I'm just now considering switching to my Guhong that I just got.

I highly recommend doing the Memory mod to it. It only takes 20 minutes and it makes the cube amazing!



> My brother purchassed a F-II and I really like it as it turns much better.


 
F-II's come pre-lubed. Most likely that's why it feels better.


----------



## swanny (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## OzBluey (Nov 17, 2010)

swanny said:


> Thank you!


 
Yea, my F-II is much smoother, his Alpha 5 pops sometimes...

btw what is this hayan mod?


----------



## avgdi (Nov 17, 2010)

The Haiyan, or Memory mod (not sure which is the correct name) is where you sand the three edges of each corner to make them more rounded.

This gets rid of pretty much every lockup. For me it did anyway.


----------



## OzBluey (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'll tell him to try it...


----------



## swanny (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you,
I got a friend to lube it up with some silicone (NOT WD-40) and it is just so good! I think that I'm going to do the memory mod as it locks up occassionly.

btw I actually like the feel of the AV better then the F-II..... When ever I do a solve on the F-II I overshoot the turn....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

avgdi said:


> The Haiyan, or Memory mod (not sure which is the correct name) is where you sand the three edges of each corner to make them more rounded.
> 
> This gets rid of pretty much every lockup. For me it did anyway.


 what does it mean then when My HM starts locking up again? that it needs a relube?


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

swanny said:


> btw I actually like the feel of the AV better then the F-II..... When ever I do a solve on the F-II I overshoot the turn....



I always felt that way too. F-II's are really over hyped.



RyanReese09 said:


> what does it mean then when My HM starts locking up again? that it needs a relube?



After a month or so my AV gets really locky, but relubing it always fixes it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

You may like the feel of the F-II better


----------



## swanny (Nov 29, 2010)

well I dont...............


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You may like the feel of the F-II better


 
Did you even read the rest of the thread?


----------



## da25centz (Nov 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> what does it mean then when My HM starts locking up again? that it needs a relube?


 
It means its time for a clean and lube. My A-V started locking up really bad on me, so I took it apart and cleaned out all of the pieces, reassembled and relubed and now it handles great


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2010)

:fp

what's up with all these people thinking that their cube could be any good without lubing?


----------



## irontwig (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I cringe when I read "it suck without lube". Wow, really? Why don't mention that it can be solved really fast when you haven't applied the stickers yet?


----------



## swanny (Nov 30, 2010)

that's not really funny............


----------



## da25centz (Nov 30, 2010)

if you think your AV sucks, do the memory mod, clean, lube, and tension
then it will be amazing IMO


----------



## ianography (Dec 1, 2010)

get a dayan guhong or lingyun. they make the A5 obsolete.


----------



## Juju (Dec 1, 2010)

ianography said:


> get a dayan guhong or lingyun. they make the A5 obsolete.



For some people yes. But the clickyness of the A5 is something I really like about it, I find my turning to be more accurate and controlled on the A5 than on the Guhong.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 1, 2010)

I like my Guhoung and I had an A5 but it was really tight. After modding 2 corners, loosening, and lubixing it may be my new main.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 1, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I like my Guhoung and I had an A5 but it was really tight. After modding 2 corners, loosening, and lubixing it may be my new main.


 
Is there a reason you decided to stop after only modding 2 of the corners?


----------



## tancredi (Dec 1, 2010)

Penray is the best lubricant to lube A-5, maru lube also good as well


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2010)

swanny said:


> well I dont...............


 


avgdi said:


> Did you even read the rest of the thread?


 


swanny said:


> Hello, I recieved an Alpha V last week, as I was told it was the best of the best when it came to speed cubes. I don't know why but it just doesn't turn very well. It is not lubed, although I have probably done over 50 solves on it. *My brother purchassed a F-II and I really like it as it turns much better.*
> can anyone help??????
> 
> p.s I got it off Cube4You


Pretty convincing to me...


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 1, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Is there a reason you decided to stop after only modding 2 of the corners?


 
I just did it a few minutes ago. I am still modding them as I type.


----------



## Julian (Dec 1, 2010)

My main is an A5, lubed with 3 in 1 silicone (which I heard erodes the plastic) and I absolutely adore it!  I tried my friend's GuHong, I couldn't handle it, and it popped if I tried going fast at all. I guess I've adapted my style to the A5


----------



## swanny (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, well my style is adapted to the AV cause as I said i overshoot the turns on the F-II. (I have not tried a guhong though)....


----------



## avgdi (Dec 1, 2010)

swanny said:


> thank you,
> I got a friend to lube it up with some silicone (NOT WD-40) and it is just so good! I think that I'm going to do the memory mod as it locks up occassionly.
> 
> *btw I actually like the feel of the AV better then the F-II..... When ever I do a solve on the F-II I overshoot the turn....*



Pretty convincing to me...


----------

